

Use Cases for Thread-Local Storage - adamnemecek
http://www.open-std.org/JTC1/SC22/WG21/docs/papers/2014/n4324.html

======
justincormack
errno was of course a mistake once things went threaded. It is not of course
supported by system calls, with the error number values either being in the
return code, ie return -errno not -1 and that chunk of values is invalid, or
returning two values, depending on OS and architecture.

Obviously it is going to be really hard to change...

